

Google is promoting schema.org, but why are they not supporting it? - vindia
http://devblog.springest.com/google-recommends-schema-dot-org-microdata-but-only-supports-the-old-microformats

======
autarch
I'm not sure what's going on, but Google clearly does support the new format
on some sites. Try
[http://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/richsnippets?url=http...](http://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/richsnippets?url=http%3A%2F%2Fvegguide.org%2Fentry%2F37&view=)

I know it's the new schema.org format because I added support for it myself,
and Google finds the data I'd expect it to find.

